# Value these frogs



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok so without going into to much detail I would like to know what the general frog public values these frogs at. Please keep it to a real value and not what you would pay considering some frogs are in high demand.

(1) 1.0.1 mint terribilis (definate calling male other has not called yet, two frogs were just seperated from a group of 6 sub adults)
(2) 1.1 proven pair of Tarlton line intermedius (have produced good offspring)
(3) 1.2 proven trio of Sens line imitators ( group has produced good offspring)
(4) 1.0.4 yellow terribilis (sub adults, 1 positive male calling)
(5) 0.0.1 orange terribilis (sub adult, no calling yet)
(6) 2.3 proven green leg lamasi ( produced good offspring)
(7) 1.1 proven pair of Saul yellowback tincs (produced good eggs but no froglets yet)

Thanks
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I will start this off to what I think.

1. $250 ($150 for the calling male, $100 for the unknown)
2. $300 (Tarlton line inters are imo much nicer, better colors and patterns)
3. $350 (Sens line imis are same as above, nicer patterns and colors)
4. $550 ($150 for the calling male, $100 for the unknowns)
5. $125 (unknown sex)
6. $400
7. $300 (not to easy to come by an adult pair of these that proven)

J


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

(1) 1.0.1 mint terribilis (definate calling male other has not called yet, two frogs were just seperated from a group of 6 sub adults) - $200
(2) 1.1 proven pair of Tarlton line intermedius (have produced good offspring) - $180
(3) 1.2 proven trio of Sens line imitators ( group has produced good offspring) - $350
(4) 1.0.4 yellow terribilis (sub adults, 1 positive male calling) - $500
(5) 0.0.1 orange terribilis (sub adult, no calling yet) - $75
(6) 2.3 proven green leg lamasi ( produced good offspring) - $380
(7) 1.1 proven pair of Saul yellowback tincs (produced good eggs but no froglets yet) - $350


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

(1) 1.0.1 mint terribilis (definate calling male other has not called yet, two frogs were just seperated from a group of 6 sub adults) - $200
(2) 1.1 proven pair of Tarlton line intermedius (have produced good offspring) - $180
(3) 1.2 proven trio of Sens line imitators ( group has produced good offspring) - $275
(4) 1.0.4 yellow terribilis (sub adults, 1 positive male calling) - $550
(5) 0.0.1 orange terribilis (sub adult, no calling yet) - $75
(6) 2.3 proven green leg lamasi ( produced good offspring) - $300
(7) 1.1 proven pair of Saul yellowback tincs (produced good eggs but no froglets yet) - $300


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Interesting thread Jason. I think our frog rates are out of whack with Supply and Demand...there are a lot of frogs selling for less than they should be. For instance, how long does a sexed pair of anything last in the classifieds? Hours?



> (2) 1.1 proven pair of Tarlton line intermedius (have produced good offspring) - $180


Really!? I'd pay $250+...I sell the babies at $75 and they are paid for before they are old enough to ship in most cases.



> (6) 2.3 proven green leg lamasi ( produced good offspring)


The lamasi lines we have in the hobby will be gone in the future...morphs such as the green (and panguana) are seldom ever seen in the tank. I think it would be hard to find a buyer who knew what those frogs are like in captivity paying more than $200. I see the orange out and about most of the time, so they may stick around...the standards breed too infrequently to sustain themselves...



> 1.1 proven pair of Saul yellowback tincs (produced good eggs but no froglets yet)


Always good idea to ask questions in this case. I bought a trio of truncs described as such...3 years before I had a healthy froglet...you run the risk that they will never produce good eggs or spending time getting them in shape to produce good offspring.



> subadult terribilis


Depends on how old they are...I'd say $100 for 8-10 month old terribilis (yellow or orange) is a steal.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

joshsfrogs said:


> The lamasi lines we have in the hobby will be gone in the future...morphs such as the green (and panguana) are seldom ever seen in the tank. I think it would be hard to find a buyer who knew what those frogs are like in captivity paying more than $200. I see the orange out and about most of the time, so they may stick around...the standards breed too infrequently to sustain themselves...


Really? I see mine just as much as my vanzos and vents. Froglets sell for about $50 each. Mine have some of the nicest colors I have ever seen on the green leg lamasi. I had a trio back a few years and I would be lucky if I saw them once a month. I see mine about every day.
J


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Seeing as how adult Terribilis take a much longer time to reach that stage, they would all have a much higher value than thumbs if they are indeed adults which I am valuing them as.
1.0.1 Mint Terr $250
1.1 Intermedius $180
1.2 Imitator $200
1.0.4 Yel Terribilis $650
1 Or Terribilis $125
2.3 Green Leg Lamasi $225 (may be difficult to sell however)
1.1 Saul Yellowbacks good eggs/no froglets (are they tads still, how could eggs be good if they don't turn into frogs??) $200 as described, $250 - $300 if they produce viable frogs.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Ok so without going into to much detail I would like to know what the general frog public values these frogs at. Please keep it to a real value and not what you would pay considering some frogs are in high demand.
> 
> $300-350(1) 1.0.1 mint terribilis (definate calling male other has not called yet, two frogs were just seperated from a group of 6 sub adults)
> $250-300(2) 1.1 proven pair of Tarlton line intermedius (have produced good offspring)
> ...


Thats what would I go with,


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would have to say that calling Terribilis are adults, young adults (which I guess these are) is what most if not all would hope for....
sorry just an afterthought


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The terribilis are not full grown adults. They are about a year old and the males just recently started calling. As for the saul yellowbacks, eggs were good and developed but not taken care of so they died.
J


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Viable Yellowbacks would be $300 easy but I would wait to have growing tads to claim them as such, year old Terribilis are about the perfect age to acquire but have a good 6 months to maturity. I would keep their value as mentioned, they are much more expensive frogs to grow into adults (doing it right requires 1/4 grown crickets), 12 months in you are looking at a 2nd generation of thumbs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm assuming these are frogs that you are considering purchasing from another party.

Their value depends on the sellers whim, like any other odd tangible item.

You could easily offer to buy them in a group sale, asking for a discount for buying the entire collection at 50% of their percieved value.

i.e.....for $500.00 perceived value, you could offer $250.00 and this should not offend anyone as you are taking on a large cash purchase.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> I'm assuming these are frogs that you are considering purchasing from another party.
> 
> Their value depends on the sellers whim, like any other odd tangible item.
> 
> ...


No I am not looking to purchase these frogs. I just wanted to know a value on them. No offering and everything else aside, just put a number on them. Assume they would all be sold seperate without any kind of deals.
J


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Ok so without going into to much detail I would like to know what the general frog public values these frogs at. Please keep it to a real value and not what you would pay considering some frogs are in high demand.
> 
> (1) 1.0.1 mint terribilis (definate calling male other has not called yet, two frogs were just seperated from a group of 6 sub adults)
> (2) 1.1 proven pair of Tarlton line intermedius (have produced good offspring)
> ...


1. $125 for the male, $75 for the unknown.
2. $250 for the pair
3. $300 only because they are proven.
I have no idea on the rest.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think focusing on "retail" prices for frogs completely misses the very many good friendships that exist out there in the hobby and the trades and outright gifts that pass from one good frogger to another all the time without the constant weight being put on the economics of the hobby.

I don't mean to offend anyone here or the thought behind the thread, but I feel we should all try to look to the "higher calling" of the hobby (i.e. the LOVE of the frogs) whenever possible.

And, yes, I do sell frogs as a way to help pay for the other frogs and supplies I need to acquire. Not trying to cover the mortgage, though. Richard.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Jason,

I think your original attributed values are in the ballpark.

I totally agree with Josh on the intermedius, why whore out a proven pair for less than $300 when you can move the offspring for 50-75 each. 

Panguanas will and have always vasilated in popularity, most people don't purchase them in groups so they don't get to enjoy them to the fullest potential. I keep many morphs in groups of 5-9 adults and they are much more bold that way. The standards still being the most shy.

Mark has an excellant point on the time and food investment it takes to get frogs to adult size. Why buy a young terribilis for $50 when you can buy a subadult for a $100 or even $150, probably no way to feed a frog for a year for less than $100, and if you want to breed them flies ain't gonna cut it.

There are lots of other factors that go into selling or moving frogs, and Richard brings up some good points to consider. Frogs going to a good home or to someone who will probably keep them for longer than a year is always a plus. 

Great thread,
Eric


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Woodsman said:


> I think focusing on "retail" prices for frogs completely misses the very many good friendships that exist out there in the hobby and the trades and outright gifts that pass from one good frogger to another all the time without the constant weight being put on the economics of the hobby.
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone here or the thought behind the thread, but I feel we should all try to look to the "higher calling" of the hobby (i.e. the LOVE of the frogs) whenever possible.
> 
> And, yes, I do sell frogs as a way to help pay for the other frogs and supplies I need to acquire. Not trying to cover the mortgage, though. Richard.


I agree with this statement and would sell frogs to someone who will take care of the frogs even if it was less then what someone else was offering. I just wanted to get some ideas and even more would be good for future potential trades. Lets face it some frogs are hot one minute and the next nobody want them. Just wanted to see if I was up to date with the pricing. If anyone else would like to share some values, please do.
J


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Jason. Please know I didn't intend to judge anyone with my statement. I just like to think that it's the frogs first, then the value, that I try to keep in mind.

The truth is, I never know how to price anything. That's why I'm such a big fan of trading with friends! Take care, Richard.



Jason DeSantis said:


> I agree with this statement and would sell frogs to someone who will take care of the frogs even if it was less then what someone else was offering. I just wanted to get some ideas and even more would be good for future potential trades. Lets face it some frogs are hot one minute and the next nobody want them. Just wanted to see if I was up to date with the pricing. If anyone else would like to share some values, please do.
> J


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Panguanas will and have always vasilated in popularity, most people don't purchase them in groups so they don't get to enjoy them to the fullest potential. I keep many morphs in groups of 5-9 adults and they are much more bold that way. The standards still being the most shy.


My panguana group should be around 6 frogs, but I don't know for sure as I have gone 6 months+ without seeing any of them. I knew they were alive because I was getting eggs/tads...they have laid an egg in over a year now...My standards I see quite a bit more with the orange being the boldest (the green legged are just slightly more visable than the panguana). All are in groups of 5-6 animals.



> Their value depends on the sellers whim, like any other odd tangible item.


It also depends on the seller. Some people's frogs are just better than others and justify a bigger investment.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`d pay $200-$250+ for any sexed terribilis that was in good health. The first clutch of eggs is worth more than that(probably more than double) if you have the other frog to make a pair. I wouldn`t sell a proven pair for less than $750-1000. Any subadult I wouldn`t sell for less than $150(appr. adult size, calling or not) because of the time and cost in growing them up.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> I`d pay $200-$250+ for any sexed terribilis that was in good health. The first clutch of eggs is worth more than that(probably more than double) if you have the other frog to make a pair. I wouldn`t sell a proven pair for less than $750-1000. Any subadult I wouldn`t sell for less than $150(appr. adult size, calling or not) because of the time and cost in growing them up.


^This^

Since you could make that amount of $ back with one or two good clutches, and the fact that it takes terribillis so long to mature.


----------

